# Were back !! New promo Video. Check it out



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

*Were back !! New Video. '16 GT3RS + TVR Sagaris + New SQ5 get Gtechniq'd*

Yes we kind of fell of the face of the planet for a year or so. But were back and really excited to show you where we are at here at Flawless Detailing.

We have the New GT3RS in the video and a new SQ5 as well as a TVR Sagris. Worth a look 

Heres a link to our Newest video : 




Plenty of write ups an photos to follow in the near future. Just finding some time in the 60+ hour work week to get it done.

Really hope you enjoy it.
Feedback would be great :thumb:

Thanks.

Padraic


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Cars look epic but it's so nice to see a really well edited video. Camera angles, motion tracking text effects, playing with time it's got everything. Excellent video guys well done I'll be looking forward to the next one. :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

welcome back


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

Very cool video!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice to see you back again and a great video on some stunning cars, that Porsche caught my eye.


----------

